
OpenProject 8.0 released - machisuji
https://www.openproject.org/openproject-8-0-release/
======
machisuji
I'm one of the core developers. I think we improved a lot in this release. No
more textile but instead Markdown with a WYSIWYG editor for instance.

~~~
dagw
not really related to the project specifically and kind of a small nit pick,
but I wish projects like these would add a one line description of what the
project is/does at the start on their major announcements. Just sneak in the
words "Open source collaborative project management software" somewhere in the
opening paragraph and the whole announcement becomes a lot clearer for those
of us who first hear about the project via links like this.

~~~
machisuji
Thanks for the feedback. That's a good point.

